# dream vacation



## 2ewesandmoreonthego (Oct 16, 2016)

if you could bring only your favorite animal, your favorite food, and your favorite possession and go on a vacation, what would those 3 things be and why? where would you go?

for me I would bring a horse because horses are majestic, chicken cuz who don't like chicken, and my kindle because I spend half my life reading, and go to Haiti because I spent one week there this summer and I am changed.


----------



## Alexz7272 (Oct 16, 2016)

I would bring my old lab Lady cause she is getting old and I want to spend any time I can with her, koldūnai (traditional Lithuanian food) because I have and could live off that stuff  , my laptop because I like to write in my free time and typing is faster then a notepad and I'd want to go to Deutschland because that is where my best friend is from and moved back once she graduated college


----------

